# Phrag Yoko W Fisher



## littlefrog (Nov 8, 2020)

Phrag. Yoko W. Fisher. Can't get my phone to get the color quite right, it is basically orange sherbet.


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2020)

That’s fantastic!


----------



## terryros (Nov 8, 2020)

Rob, could ask the breeding on your plant, please? My plant is from Orchids Limited and is polyploid, which might explain the differences that I see from yours. Mine was (Peruflora's Cirila Alca x besseae 'Rob's Choice'). Here is last year's bloom under LED white lighting to try and match your indoor (?) lighting.


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2020)

Love that melon color...and the red too, of course, If it's a Phrag. I like it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

Watermelon!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 9, 2020)

I don't know, but I suspect it came out of Quintal's breeding (I got it from Kai). I only got one... I'm thinking besseae v. flavum as the parent based on the color.

I'm going to try it out when my besseaes bloom (they are in high spike). Probably will put the yellow on it. We'll see if it is a triploid or not soon enough.

Indoor LED lighting... I need to make a photo corner with some lights with a better CRI.



terryros said:


> Rob, could ask the breeding on your plant, please? My plant is from Orchids Limited and is polyploid, which might explain the differences that I see from yours. Mine was (Peruflora's Cirila Alca x besseae 'Rob's Choice'). Here is last year's bloom under LED white lighting to try and match your indoor (?) lighting.


----------



## terryros (Nov 9, 2020)

I think the flavum besseae makes sense. Yours is in the color family that my Fritz Schomburg is that was made with besseae flavum.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2020)

that's pretty groovy


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2020)

awesome


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids. Its hard to tell littlefrog's is a Pk hybrid without a size reference. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryros (Nov 11, 2020)

My plant was the one that Orchids Limited used to register this hybrid. The first flowers on the current blooming were 12.25 cm in horizontal natural spread. With branching, the plant currently has three flowers open and the size is preserved pretty well in later blooms. With the likely polyploid status of my plant, there is a lower likelihood that it could breed.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 16, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids. Its hard to tell littlefrog's is a Pk hybrid without a size reference. Thanks for sharing.


It didn't get any of the size. Flower size is within the range of a (very good) straight besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2020)

Cool. I really like yours.


----------

